# Wifa Grinder and La Pavoni



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

Interested to see if anyone has ground coffee fine enough on a Wilfa Grinder to get any decent results on a La Pavoni Europiccola Lever Machine, or can you grind fine enough on a Hario Hand Grinder, simple as that really, thanks.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Wilfa is a brew grinder so I doubt it will go fine enough for the la pav


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I've played around with solis scala grinder and suspect all of the higher end grind into a cannister grinders are the same. The answer is maybe depending on the bean. It might get to the coarser end of the espresso range. The internals of the Solis are similar to the ones Jura use on their machines.







Can't remember if it has the ball bearings as well. Usually another step of fineness can be obtained by taking them apart but going on the Solis not much help. The grind was what I would call ok though, free flowing as they came out. In that and other respects the grinder built into a BE was a lot better. The SGP isn't so good in the free flowing area with sticky beans, it can clump more.

So I'd say if you have one try it. Buying one is questionable.

I tried a Hunts hand grinder. The ceramic burrs in it were rubbish and adjusting for espresso was tricky to say the least. Too coarse an adjustment really. Hario - pass. Trying one hand grinder was enough for me.

John

-


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

mark8805 said:


> Interested to see if anyone has ground coffee fine enough on a Wilfa Grinder to get any decent results on a La Pavoni Europiccola Lever Machine, or can you grind fine enough on a Hario Hand Grinder, simple as that really, thanks.


Doesn't work. I have them both. I use a Feld2 with the La Pavoni. The Wilfa does not go fine enough.


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Doesn't work. I have them both. I use a Feld2 with the La Pavoni. The Wilfa does not go fine enough.


With the Feld2 what kind of number do you suggest for a starting point, what weight are you using and are you grinding for ever more with it being a hand grinder?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

mark8805 said:


> With the Feld2 what kind of number do you suggest for a starting point, what weight are you using and are you grinding for ever more with it being a hand grinder?


Hi!

I'm using 1+0 (a full turn) for the Colombian Suarez from Rave (I roasted it myself), but for other beans I had to go sometimes a bit coarser and sometimes a bit finer.

I'm dosing 14.3g (or thereabouts) on a millennium basket.

Takes 45 secs or so to grind it.


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm using 1+0 (a full turn) for the Colombian Suarez from Rave (I roasted it myself), but for other beans I had to go sometimes a bit coarser and sometimes a bit finer.
> 
> ...


Just got mine and am confused as to your setting, do I get the arrow pointing at 1, got that but that's where you've lost me + a full turn, confused as to what you mean by that, please could you explain to a complete dummy:confused:


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

mark8805 said:


> Just got mine and am confused as to your setting, do I get the arrow pointing at 1, got that but that's where you've lost me + a full turn, confused as to what you mean by that, please could you explain to a complete dummy:confused:


With the Knock grinders, people use the notation x+n where x is the number of full 360° rotations of the handle (relative to wherever the arrow points when the grinder is fully closed), and n = the number shown on the dial. So if your arrow points to "1" when the burrs are fully closed , getting to "1+6" would mean 1 and a half full turns out (1 being one full turn, and the half being the rotation round to the 6 on the dial).

Does sound a bit weird but it makes sense when you do it.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> With the Knock grinders, people use the notation x+n where x is the number of full 360° rotations of the handle (relative to wherever the arrow points when the grinder is fully closed), and n = the number shown on the dial. So if your arrow points to "1" when the burrs are fully closed , getting to "1+6" would mean 1 and a half full turns out (1 being one full turn, and the half being the rotation round to the 6 on the dial).
> 
> Does sound a bit weird but it makes sense when you do it.
> 
> ...


Kinda makes sense, my grinder stopped at just after 12, so if I turn the handle a full turn then that is 12 + 0 and then every number after that becomes 12+1, 12+2, ETC until it reaches 12+12 and those are the total settings on the grinder, so 12+0 means that I can go finer by turning the other way


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

mark8805 said:


> Kinda makes sense, my grinder stopped at just after 12, so if I turn the handle a full turn then that is 12 + 0 and then every number after that becomes 12+1, 12+2, ETC until it reaches 12+12 and those are the total settings on the grinder, so 12+0 means that I can go finer by turning the other way


Umm, not quite what I mean. X is the number of rotations. So in your case, your zero point is between 12 and 1. One full turn round to the same point on the dial would be "1+0" but if you wanted "1+2" you'd go one full turn from closed (through the same point between 12/1) and then round a bit more to the number 2.

12/12 by that notation would mean 12 full turns from closed, which would probably result in the burrs falling out altogether!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> Umm, not quite what I mean. X is the number of rotations. So in your case, your zero point is between 12 and 1. One full turn round to the same point on the dial would be "1+0" but if you wanted "1+2" you'd go one full turn from closed (through the same point between 12/1) and then round a bit more to the number 2.
> 
> 12/12 by that notation would mean 12 full turns from closed, which would probably result in the burrs falling out altogether!
> 
> ...


Yea I have got it, thanks for taking the time to explain it, why they can't send instructions with the grinder heaven only knows.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

True. I think the notation is something that has just evolved on here as owners have attempted to compare notes. After all, in the absence of other people, the notation is meaningless, you just adjust until you get what you want. It's only when trying to communicate settings on a forum about something that has more than one full rotation but only 360° worth of numbers that it matters.

You are right though, really Peter ought to have included a user guide that maybe gave ballpark suggestions for different brew methods, plus how to clean and disassemble etc. I suppose to him it was obvious but a brief use and maintenance quick start guide would've been nice.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> Umm, not quite what I mean. X is the number of rotations. So in your case, your zero point is between 12 and 1. One full turn round to the same point on the dial would be "1+0" but if you wanted "1+2" you'd go one full turn from closed (through the same point between 12/1) and then round a bit more to the number 2.
> 
> 12/12 by that notation would mean 12 full turns from closed, which would probably result in the burrs falling out altogether!
> 
> ...


Got it now thank you very much ground some old beans thanks for your help really appreciate it.


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> With the Knock grinders, people use the notation x+n where x is the number of full 360° rotations of the handle (relative to wherever the arrow points when the grinder is fully closed), and n = the number shown on the dial. So if your arrow points to "1" when the burrs are fully closed , getting to "1+6" would mean 1 and a half full turns out (1 being one full turn, and the half being the rotation round to the 6 on the dial).
> 
> Does sound a bit weird but it makes sense when you do it.
> 
> ...


Hi Hotmetal, it's the dummy back again!!!

My start point is between 12-1, as above, if I then turn it one complete rotation back to 12-1, that then sets the burrs at 1+0, got that bit, I know that as my hands are cut to ribbons!!

From what I have read above if I then turn the dial to 2 it then becomes 1+2, 1+3, 1+4, etc. Once I get back to my original starting point that then becomes 2+0, another complete turn 3+0 and so on, to make small increments for example 1+0, if I turn the dial to 2 then that becomes 1+3, 1+4, 1+5 etc, so in effect you have 144 incremental settings on the Feld2, FFS I hope I have got this right this time, I await you reply with bated breath!!!!!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah that's right! Sounds like you need that coffee now bud! And now I'm off to have another go at cold brew with my puck puck at 2+6...

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> Yeah that's right! Sounds like you need that coffee now bud! And now I'm off to have another go at cold brew with my puck puck at 2+6...
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Tried the setting 1+0 on the La Pavoni using coffee compass espresso beans and I was pushing on the handle for dear life, just to get a dribble out, in your experience using 15g of coffee what kind of setting would you try next, would giving it another full turn to 2+0 make that much difference, I will try it I think and see what I get out of it, tis a cracking piece of kit though couldn't believe how fine 1+0 came out of a hand held.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Mark. I can't remember what setting worked for me last time I used the Aergrind on my mate's La Pav, but I suspect it was around 1+6. Obviously that will depend on the beans etc, and also I am not 100% sure how a setting on the Aergrind translates to the new Feldgrind. Also I've only used matey's Pav a couple of times.

I would just try it, but I think you should maybe start at 1+6 and see where you go from there - only adjust by one or two numbers though, if 1 full turn is too fine, I'll bet 2 full turns pees out in seconds. I use 2+6 for brewed...

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> Hi Mark. I can't remember what setting worked for me last time I used the Aergrind on my mate's La Pav, but I suspect it was around 1+6. Obviously that will depend on the beans etc, and also I am not 100% sure how a setting on the Aergrind translates to the new Feldgrind. Also I've only used matey's Pav a couple of times.
> 
> I would just try it, but I think you should maybe start at 1+6 and see where you go from there - only adjust by one or two numbers though, if 1 full turn is too fine, I'll bet 2 full turns pees out in seconds. I use 2+6 for brewed...
> 
> ...


Set it at 1+9 15g in and 28g out so not a bad effort, made a lovely cappuccino too, not saying I have cracked either machine, however thanks to all your help I now have a starting point, with beans I am using at the moment, thanks once again and what would all do without this fabulous Forum


----------



## DanB (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm new to the home espresso making but after the recommendations here and elsewhere can say that I am happy with the Feld2 with the La Pavoni. I can easily choke the machine by grinding too fine and/or tamping too hard and find that I use it on a 1.3 setting (Starting from fully tight, 1 full rotation and then round a bit further till the arrow is at 3) with a finger pressure tamp. It feels super solid and reliable and generally indestructible. I bought it direct from the slightly dodgy website for about £150 incl VAT and shipping.


----------

